# Lap band failure



## codedog (Sep 1, 2011)

Patient had a lap band removal and the icd-9 code that was booked was 536.9  -unspecified functi.onal  disorder of stomach ? Does this seem right ? DX only  stated lLap Band Failure- THANKS


----------



## acohn1986 (Nov 26, 2012)

I would use code 539.09. other complication of gastric band procedure.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 26, 2012)

honestly I feel you need more information before stabbing at the dark for a code there could be many different reasons for need the band removed it could be due to a complication of the procedure, or a failure of the band itself or some other issue with the patient, or just dissatisfaction on the patient's part, all of which are coded differently.


----------

